# Ka24e timing chain issues



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

After a recent timing chain replacment on my 1990 nissan pickup the truck idles good and runs decent on the interstate but has a terrible miss off the line and will not take gas at all i had the dark timing marks lined with the marks on the gears and the distibutor is close to the marks i originally made does anyone have any idea what could be going on?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes and reset the oil pump timing...


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

I actually have tried that its actually my second time in the motor i had the timing chain done and the motor timed right when is started missing real bad so i figured that it jumped time


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

95 percent of the time shade tree mechanics mess up the oil pump timing after a t-chain job..


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

I re adjusted the oil pump and it does everything perfect till it warms up and it still has the miss


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

remove the hold down bolts for the dizzy..
start the engine and let warm up..

then turn the dizzy (past its hold down position) to see if you can get it to act correctly..

also when is the last time you read the codes ?


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

I checked and there are no fault codes although i noticed when i unhook the single black connector off the distributor it doesnt affect the way it runs at all undoing the bolt and rotating the dist to tge did help smooth out the idle but i had set the punch mark to the oil pump hole on the oil pump


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

don't make me mad..

set the engine to first positon and then reset the oil pump..

not once ,not twice but at least three times..


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

The timing is set right now and the motor runs excellent until the motor warms up to operating temperature and then the miss returns


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes again please..


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

replace the engine temp censer.


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

Still comes up with code 55 where is the engine temp sensor located?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

By the description of the misfire condition it almost sounds like a Secondary Ignition Mis. After doing all the above threads suggest, if it's still there, I'd be throwing a new Cap, Rotor, Wires and Plugs at it.

DO NOT use Bosch PLATINUMS !!! PERIOD !!! That's the end of that!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the engine temp sensor is not throwing a code then i am inclined to beleive it is not bad..

check the spark plug wires for wear or breakage..and look at the cap and button..

when it the last time u had a tune up..?

check the spark plugs for any signs of fowling...


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just replaced the rotor button and cap and plugs and wires are fairly new in the last 10k im beginning to wonder if the coil isnt
bad


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am kinda thinking it could be a leaky head gasket so look at the plugs for signs of fowling.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

search this info please, there's tons of info on this topic...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

i had a buick do this and it was a set of coil packs on a v6

might be the coil pack. the buick would run fine till it warmed up then miss
check engine would say mis fire in #4 and such. Replaced the 3 coil packs and it stopped it.

luckly so far in my 95 nissan no coil problems. good luck

:fluffy::balls::wtf::idhitit::waving::givebeer::woowoo:


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

I replaced the wires dist. Cap button the entire coil with no luck its running like its out of time (no power, backfire black backfires when u let off gas and still the damn miss in the bottom end is it possible the marked dark sections on the timing chain are incorrect? I know it only aligns one way I bought the chain off ebay and my only mode of transport being down is killing me


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you recheck the plugs for signs of fowling ??


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well i hit the truck with a timing light and its dead on the tdc mark which would mean its 10 degrees off ive tried adjusting the oil pump but to no avail do you have any suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you say it is dead on then you say it is 10 degrees off...

you do not adjust the oil pump you set it correctly..

if the t-chain is set right and you are 10 degrees off then it has to be the oil pump timing..it sounds like you are a tooth off on the oil pump timing..


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats what im saying on the oil pump with the punch mark alligned with the oil hole on the pump it is 10 degrees off ive tried slightly moving it to the left or right but with no luck


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

isn't the base timing 10 degrees??


----------



## ericevans14 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes but its firing on tdc


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am sooo confused .. it is supposed to fire at tdc...


----------

